# Elite 5 with CHIRP



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone used one yet? Or are they still to new to get reviews?


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I haven't used one but thinking of picking one up today. 100 rebate at Cabelas. They look sweet everything I will ever need.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea, I went and ordered one anyhow too. Had a bunch of gift cards and the rebate will be nice. Hope it gets here soon. I upgraded the shipping!


----------



## Bite me (Feb 15, 2014)

I have my elite 7 in a ice pack to some mods but it worked out. What's the chirp all about?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I just picked mine up at Cabelas it was the last one they had. This unit rocks I can't wait to use it! I ordered a transducer for my boat too it is gonna be a nice upgrade from my X67C.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

The chirp helps with identifying targets and clarity from what I have read so far. I have watched some tutorials and it looks amazing on the water.


----------



## Bite me (Feb 15, 2014)

Cool keep us posted. I just got my 7 in a ice pack at the very end of the year. Used it once must have for walleye on Sag bay/river


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bite me (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got the 5 in chirp with the gold chip on line for 329.00 with no transducer. Think I got lucky and found a great deal. I didnt need everything it has because I plan to leave it on the sled for gps but it will be a great back up to my x67c. I also bought the wire to convert the ducer to work from the x67. Im excited to try it out might end up using it all the time.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

My elite 5 with chirp showed up today! Review coming soon!


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Bite me said:


> I have my elite 7 in a ice pack to some mods but it worked out. What's the chirp all about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I bought an elite 7 for my boat on Black Friday and plan to use it for ice this year. My iceducer came and now I've gotta figure out what settings to use for the ice. Any tips?


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

JOHNNY A said:


> My elite 5 with chirp showed up today! Review coming soon!


I'd love to see the review and an actual real fishing video out on the Ice of this thing. I didn't pull the trigger yet, but am VERY interested in how it looks and works!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

blittle913 said:


> I bought an elite 7 for my boat on Black Friday and plan to use it for ice this year. My iceducer came and now I've gotta figure out what settings to use for the ice. Any tips?


Manual sensitivity adjust as needed. Turn up ping speed. Zoom in.
The 2 hooks are walleye. The line going up on the left is a fish I'm reeling in.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

FishKilla419 said:


> Manual sensitivity adjust as needed. Turn up ping speed. Zoom in.
> The 2 hooks are walleye. The line going up on the left is a fish I'm reeling in.


I wanna go fishing with you LOL. I can't wait to get mine out this weekend!!!


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

My buddies chirp has been locking up half the time when we start it. Needs upgraded software already. It's a new model lol


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I used the left arrow to scroll back in time after I caught the fish to take the pic.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> I used the left arrow to scroll back in time after I caught the fish to take the pic.


Dang and just how far back in time will it take you? Ahead of the Lions game and botched calls? jk


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

FishKilla419 said:


> Manual sensitivity adjust as needed. Turn up ping speed. Zoom in.
> The 2 hooks are walleye. The line going up on the left is a fish I'm reeling in.


Thank you! Do you run it in ice fishing mode or something else like shallow water?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

blittle913 said:


> Thank you! Do you run it in ice fishing mode or something else like shallow water?


Old school hds 7 doesn't have ice mode. I run it in clear water mode. Even on my elite 4 prefer clear water mode


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I used mine in 26' on the saginaw and had no problems, but fishing 12' on an inland lake saturday I was having issues. Seemed like lots of interference or something in the top 4'. Any ideas or tips? I played with my settings all night to no avail


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

No personal experience on the elites on the hardwater, but for the x67 and m68 if there were other graphs near by you needed to adjust the noise rejection. It helps in the shallow too I think because the return signal is so fast.


----------



## paul shaver (Dec 12, 2014)

Does the elite 5 ice machine have the flaaher mode


----------



## Pole Setter (Aug 14, 2009)

paul shaver said:


> Does the elite 5 ice machine have the flaaher mode


Yes I have an Elite 5 ice machine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## paul shaver (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it worth 639. The lx 7 marcum is 699.


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I paid $599 and I have $100 mail in rebate. But yes, it's worth it. It'll be better when I learn all the settings. I've only used it for a few hours.


----------



## paul shaver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok yea I have the 67 ice machine. Bought it 8 years ago. Getting a new one the elite 5 has gps lx 7 marcum has a lot of power


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I am taking mine to Muskegon Saturday for it's maiden voyage can't wait


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Old school hds 7 doesn't have ice mode. I run it in clear water mode. Even on my elite 4 prefer clear water mode


I mis spoke. It does have ice mode. I prefer general use setting.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

JOHNNY A said:


> I used mine in 26' on the saginaw and had no problems, but fishing 12' on an inland lake saturday I was having issues. Seemed like lots of interference or something in the top 4'. Any ideas or tips? I played with my settings all night to no avail


Sensitivity has to be turned way down in shallow. I adjust mine every time, different lures, depth change, current change,etc..
Say you take off a jigging rap and can't see your small jig. Turn it up until it shows at the preferred size. Then the current picks up and you can't see it. Turn it up some more until it marks it. Going shallow down for sure.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I ran Lowrance products for 25 years....
None of these are perfect, but I can't say any of my units lock up.
_CHIRP _is kind of a buzz word, my stuff uses a fixed frequency where "Chirp" sweeps a frequency spectrum and usually is good at noise rejection as well as slightly better definition. Better penetration in DEEPER water is where it shows the difference...
Of the last 5 HB machines I have owned, the oldest turns 8 years in April (best bud owns it) ~ she's never been to the shop and is still on this years repairable list.....


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> I ran Lowrance products for 25 years....
> None of these are perfect, but I can't say any of my units lock up.
> _CHIRP _is kind of a buzz word, my stuff uses a fixed frequency where "Chirp" sweeps a frequency spectrum and usually is good at noise rejection as well as slightly better definition. Better penetration in DEEPER water is where it shows the difference...
> Of the last 5 HB machines I have owned, the oldest turns 8 years in April (best bud owns it) ~ she's never been to the shop and is still on this years repairable list.....


I wish I knew 1 tenth as much as you Robert about sonar! You da man!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

LOL... TY for the kind words Huxsy ~ I used to sell a bunch of marine electronics, been using the Sonar & Nav stuff for about 25 years and I've met guys that can baffle me with what they know...
I was lucky to have a job I could learn all I wanted at, plus being the 1st guy in GR to ever sell West Michigan the first LCD graphs was kind of a cool experience too.


I often hear guys say "I only use that for the depth" and I myself _can _fish _without _them, but it all adds to the bottom line & personal experience.
Why would a cheap skate like me put over $5k in electronics on my boat if I didn't think they were helpful??
You look at the Pro Staffers & they have 1 big screen for each eyeball, and a set for the bow AND the helm.
:lol:

PARTY ON!



NittanyDoug said:


> No personal experience on the elites on the hardwater, but for the x67 and m68 if there were other graphs near by you needed to adjust the noise rejection. It helps in the shallow too I think because the return signal is so fast.


You can also vary your ping speed to reduce cross talk as well.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> LOL... TY for the kind words Huxsy ~ I used to sell a bunch of marine electronics, been using the Sonar & Nav stuff for about 25 years and I've met guys that can baffle me with what they know...
> I was lucky to have a job I could learn all I wanted at, plus being the 1st guy in GR to ever sell West Michigan the first LCD graphs was kind of a cool experience too.
> 
> 
> ...


Figured out the ping speed the other day.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

That is very cool Robert!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> Figured out the ping speed the other day.


Works good, don't it?


huxIIIhammer said:


> That is very cool Robert!


:coolgleam


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> Works good, don't it?
> 
> 
> :coolgleam


Yeah it is. I turned up the speed last year and played with faster and slower. Other day I found turning it down helped with the interference.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

I fished with a guy last weekend and he was running an Elite 5 Chirp and I was running my Elite 5 HDI. We were a good 20 feet apart and he couldn't even use his machine, mine over powered his.

Mine had some interference, more like snow. I usually run my ping on Fast.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Just a heads up.. For the Elite-5 CHIRP (not HDS) you CANNOT use Navionics HotMaps Premium with it. It's not compatible with CHIRP but IS compatible with HDS.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Crazy Axe. Does the map that comes standard show the drops and what not ok?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

It's not bad.. I probably could have lived with it but I wanted HD mapping so I paid the extra. Gotta duke it out with Cabelas because they didn't seem to have anyone working there that knew their *** from a hole in the ground about electronics and suggested I get one that's not compatible. Shoulda got a 'bird.


----------

